
Free Software Awards 2019: Nominate those who inspire you by November 6th - jrepinc
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/free-software-awards-nominate-those-who-inspire-you-by-november-6th
======
kstenerud
Fun fact #1: fsf staff and current board members cannot be nominated.

Fun fact #2: RMS is neither staff nor a board member.

